# First SP Bottled



## 4score (Jun 27, 2014)

Bottled first SP last weekend and I'm impressed! It came out so well , I immediately started another batch, heeding the warning that no one ever makes enough! Two days after pitching this batch it is exactly where the first one was at 1.064 and sizzling. Both started at 1.07.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Scott (Jun 27, 2014)

Ahh the first of many to come, enjoy!!


----------



## NorCal (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------



## bkisel (Jun 27, 2014)

Haven't yet made SP but have 2 batches of DB under my belt. Your bottles of SP look awesome and inviting. I should add SP to my "must do" list.


----------

